# Spammer stolpern über Beweise aus der Cloud



## webwatcher (18 April 2010)

heise online - Spammer stolpern über Beweise aus der Cloud


> Wie das Magazin Wired berichtet, hat das FBI im letzten Jahr Spam-Versender mit Informationen überführt, die aus deren Account bei Google Docs stammten. Laut Wired dürfte dies der erste Fall sein, in dem die Behörden vom zu großen Vertrauen der Beschuldigten in Cloud Computing profitieren.


----------

